# EGYPT | Railways



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

Gusiluz said:


> *High speed*
> 
> Egypt received prequalification applications for the first high-speed railway in the country in January
> Egypt plans new high-speed rail scheme | MEED
> ...


Never heard any more of this. I suspect that like other Egyptian HSR projects it failed due to a total lack of funds, and the government having limited interest in investing what little funding there is in intercity rail - there's still a strong car is king mentality in Egyptian policy circles.

A better use of funds tbqh would be on conventional intercity rail, most Egyptians can't afford premium tickets for HSR, and the existing 1st and 2nd class cars are usually half empty while 3rd class trains are full to bursting, so focusing on this first of all makes sense. Introducing passenger service on the existing Safaga branch and extending it to Hurghada would be a big benefit to both workers and tourism, as well as migrant workers travelling to/from Saudi Arabia, and pilgrimage traffic. Really this should be looked at with a view to bulk fleet renewal of 3rd class rolling stock to bring it up at least to a minimum standard of adequacy. This will also make it competetive with bus travel, which is the real rival, rather than trying to compete with planes.

The next priority really should be improving commuter rail service in Alex and Cairo. Using the existing network for a commuter network similar to the Spanish Cercanias services is a quick, affordable and simple way to expand urban rail, given the glacial pace of work on the Metro. 

Finally, then look at a rapid-rail DMU service running on existing routes where track and signalling can be upgraded. Something like the Talgo XXI DMU offers 220km/h running with tilting stock on existing track. It could replace the Turbine services on Cairo-Alex services as a first step, which would offer improved service while actually cutting fuel and maintinance costs. Eventually they could be rolled out to any route where the demand for a premium service exists.


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ It's been two years since that message, but there's something much more recent that you don't seem to know:

*Talgo signs contract for construction and maintenance of 6 trains in Egypt*. April 6, 2019

6 LD trains to be delivered to ENR (Egyptian National Railways) between 2022 and 2023 for 126 M € (21.00 M per train), and their maintenance for 8 years for 32 M € (0.667 per train per year) financed by the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development.
They will be composed of a diesel-electric locomotive (I imagine it means: "with electric transmission", as almost always), a generator van, cafeteria and 13 trailers with 492 seats. They will serve between Alexandria, Cairo and Aswan, at a maximum commercial speed of 160 km/h.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egypt’s Transport Ministry announces price increases for air-conditioned train tickets *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
July 29, 2020

Transport Minister Kamel al-Wazir announced that prices for new and air-conditioned trains would increase by 25 percent, such as the Cairo-Alexandria ticket rising to LE125 from LE100.

Al-Masry Al-Youm also published the new train schedule taking into effect from Thursday, July 30.

More : Egypt's Transport Ministry announces price increases for air-conditioned train tickets - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Train derails near Cairo *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
August 14, 2020

A passenger train heading to Cairo from the city of Zagazig in the Egyptian Delta derailed on Friday just outside of Cairo, near Shubra al-Khaima station in the Qalyubia Governorate.

No causalities were reported.
Initial inspections revealed that three of the train’s cars derailed. Passengers called to the conductor as soon as the derailment took place, allowing him to stop, saving the passengers from possible injury or death.

The Egyptian Railway Authority immediately dispatched heavy equipment to lift the train cars back onto the track.

Egypt has occasionally experienced other derailments whose consequences were much more severe.

More : Train derails near Cairo - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egyptian-Chinese consortium wins bid to construct Egypt’s first electric high-speed rail *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Sept 5, 2020

An Egyptian-Chinese consortium between Samcrete and the Arab Organization for Industrialization has won the bid to construct a high-speed rail project between Ain Sokhna/Administrative Capital/al-Alamein covering 543 kilometers and speeds of 250 kilometers at a cost of nine billion dollars, senior sources announced Friday.

The railway will also pass through the cities of Sixth of October, Burj al-Arab and Alexandria.

The sources said that the supreme committee supervising the project had chosen the offer of an Egyptian consortium led by the Chinese CCECC company.

More : Egyptian-Chinese consortium wins bid to construct Egypt’s first electric high-speed rail - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Ticket prices for Russian Cairo-Aswan train set at LE85 *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Sep 15, 2020

Egyptian Railway Authority on Monday set ticket prices for the new Russian Cairo-Aswan train at LE85, compared to LE28 for SEMAF trains.

The two new trains will operate from Cairo to Aswan starting September 15.

The Cairo-Aswan train #2009 will move from Cairo at 11:15 pm and return from Aswan at 9:20 pm.

The authority also extended the routes for Russian train #1004 and #1005 from Cairo to Aswan.

The trains will depart from Cairo at 9:30 am starting September 30 and return from Aswan at 11:30 am starting October 1.

More : Ticket prices for Russian Cairo-Aswan train set at LE85 - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egyptian National Railways releases timetable of new lines *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Sep 21, 2020

The Egyptian National Railways (ENR) has begun operating its new trains on all lines throughout the country.

These new trains feature American-made heavy equipment and Russian-made passenger cars. The cars came as part of a 2018 contract Egypt signed with the Russian-Hungarian Transmashholding Company to supply the ENR with 1,300 new train coaches.

The schedule of the new trains is as follows:

More : All aboard: Egyptian National Railways releases timetable of new lines - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Railway Authority plans to manufacture 6 new sleeper trains *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Oct 6, 2020

The Railway Authority is studying cooperation with the Arab Organization for Industrialization’s SEMAF factory to manufacture six new sleeper trains for the authority’s fleet.

According to the suggested plan, the SEMAF factory will form an alliance with a specialized international company to manufacture these trains as part of state efforts to support the local industry.

The new sleeper trains aim at serving tourist areas starting from Alexandria to Luxor and Aswan. These trains will also serve as a replacement for the authority’s four sleeper trains in need of rehabilitation or removal.

More : Railway Authority plans to manufacture 6 new sleeper trains - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egypt’s high-speed electric train route to include 15 stations *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Oct 7, 2020

The final route for the high-speed electric train covering Ain Sokhna/Administrative Capital/al-Alamein will include 15 stations, a project map obtained by Al-Masry Al-Youm on Wednesday revealed.

An Egyptian-Chinese consortium between Samcrete and the Arab Organization for Industrialization last month won the bid to construct the nine billion dollar project, which covers 543 kilometers with speeds of 250 kilometers.

The consortium also includes the Chinese companies CCECC, CRRC, and CR20.

More : Egypt's high-speed electric train route to include 15 stations - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egypt fights sexual harassment on the train with commuter campaign *
_Excerpt_ 

CAIRO, Dec 14 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - Sexual harassment is so common on Egypt's railways that many women avoid travelling by train, but a new initiative aims to make female passengers feel safer and embolden victims of abuse to report it.

Billboards reading "The Railway is Safe" have been installed at Cairo's main rail terminus, a complaints hotline has been set up and from now on dedicated conductors will be on trains to handle complaints of groping or sexual harassment.

The government-led initiative comes amid a growing debate about sexual harassment and violence in the socially conservative country, and women's groups said it was a positive step.

"It addresses the economic and social empowerment of women as a lot of them fear going to their workplaces or schools or universities to avoid sexual harassment on public transport," said Randa Fakhr El Deen, executive director of the NGOs Union on Harmful Practices Against Women and Children.

A 2017 Thomson Reuters Foundation poll found Cairo to be the most dangerous megacity for women, and a United Nations' survey in 2013 found that 99% of women had experienced harassment in Egypt, a country where women have long felt disadvantaged.

More : Egypt fights sexual harassment on the train with commuter campaign


----------



## Neb81 (Jun 14, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> * Egypt fights sexual harassment on the train with commuter campaign *
> _Excerpt_
> 
> CAIRO, Dec 14 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - Sexual harassment is so common on Egypt's railways that many women avoid travelling by train, but a new initiative aims to make female passengers feel safer and embolden victims of abuse to report it.
> ...


Sadly, I can attest to that  I've been harassed multiple times in Cairo, even when not travelling alone. My mother also experienced harassment. Never on the railway though - but have been on the metro. It's a real problem, and it ruins peoples daily lives. Education is key. Men need to learn, from day 1, that its wrong, that there is no space for it, and that there are consequences. Until that happens, no one is going to trust a poster saying these spaces are safe when they just aren't.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egypt receives 13 more railway coaches from Russia’s Transmashholding *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Dec 28, 2020

Alexandria port on Monday received 13 passenger railway coaches, with the Transport Ministry now having received a total of 173 coaches.

This comes as part of a deal to manufacture and supply 1,300 coaches signed between the Egyptian National Railways (ENR) and the Russian company Transmashholding (the representative of the Russian-Hungarian alliance) at a cost of 1.16 billion euros.

This batch consists of third-class coaches with dynamic ventilation, with the rest of the coaches to arrive according to schedule.

More : Egypt receives 13 more railway coaches from Russia's Transmashholding - Egypt Independent


----------



## Zero Gravity (Dec 5, 2010)

NEWS Siemens Mobility to design, install and commission first high-speed rail network in Egypt










> Siemens Mobility has announced that it has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with the National Authority for Tunnels, a governmental authority under the jurisdiction of the Ministry of Transport of Egypt – together with local companies, Orascom Construction S.A.E. and The Arab Contractors (Osman Ahmed Osman & Co.) – to design, install and commission Egypt’s first ever high-speed rail transportation system. Additionally, Siemens Mobility will be providing maintenance services for the new system.
> The agreement comprises a rail system with a network of 1000km, with the first being a 460km high-speed line. The order value of this initial high-speed line is around $3 billion.
> The MoU was signed by Essam Waly, Chairman of Egypt’s National Authority for Tunnels, and Michael Peter, CEO of Siemens Mobility, in a meeting on 14 January 2021 in Cairo. This was witnessed by His Excellency, Prime Minister, Mostafa Madbouly, and His Excellency, Minister of Transport Egypt, Kamel Al Wazir, as well as Siemens’ CEO, Joe Kaeser, and Siemens’ Deputy CEO, Roland Busch.
> “We are honored and proud to expand our trustful partnership with Egypt. By building a high efficiency rail system for the country, we will support the Egyptian people with affordable, clean and reliable transportation,” said Joe Kaeser, the President and Chief Executive Officer of Siemens AG. “After the highly successful energy Mega project, we are now keen to repeat this visionary spirit in the mobility sector together with our partners.”
> ...


I initially found this in the faz article here. It says one of the main reason they got the contract was because Siemens did a huge energy project in Egypt and delivered on time and budget.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egypt inaugurates electric train heading to New Administrative Capital in October * 
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Jan 23, 2021

Egypt has inaugurated the first and second phases of its electric train project on the al-Salam/ Administrative Capital/10th of Ramadan route back in October, Egyptian Transport Minister Kamel al-Wazir said on Friday.

Wazir said that the total implementation rate of construction and finalization reached 76.5 percent as of Friday.

Accompanied by the head and leaderships of the National Tunnels Authority, Wazir conducted an inspection tour to follow up on the project’s progress.

The train is expected to contribute to overhauling the transportation system, positively impacting the livelihood of citizens by allowing them to move between the edges of the new urban cities with ease, saving time and increasing their welfare.

More : Egypt inaugurates electric train heading to New Administrative Capital in October - Egypt Independent


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Odd choice of photo in the link, unless the Egyptians have exactly copied York station


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Stuu said:


> Odd choice of photo in the link, unless the Egyptians have exactly copied York station


The reporter probably couldn't be bothered to go to the actual station, or perhaps he wasn't allowed entry, so he just went to a stock photo site and searched for 'railway station'.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* All of Egypt’s railroad cars to be replaced by end of 2021: Sisi * 
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Jan 25, 2021

Egypt’s railway sector is getting a makeover and optimizing its efficiency, President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi said on Saturday, adding that all train cars will be replaced by newer cars.

However, he said, due to the coronavirus pandemic, completion has been pushed back to the end of 2021.

Sisi added, “You will not see any old vehicles on the tracks. Hold me accountable for what I say.”

Minister of Transport Kamel al-Wazir meanwhile repeated the Egyptian president’s promise, saying, “By December 2021, there will be no old cars on the railways.”

Sisi and Wazir made the statements on the sidelines of the inauguration of the Fayrouz Aquaculture Project, a new fish farm east of al-Tafreya, in Port Said.

More : https://egyptindependent.com/photos-all-of-egypts-railroad-cars-to-be-replaced-by-end-of-2021-sisi/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Egyptian railway launches ‘Top VIP’ service on Cairo, Alexandria, Aswan trains* 
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_ 
Mar 3, 2021

The Egyptian National Railway authority is introducing “Top VIP” service on eight lines between Cairo, Alexandria, and Aswan, with a set ticket price of LE150 between Cairo and Alexandria and LE350 between Cairo and Aswan.

The Top VIP coaches are distinguished from the rest of the air-conditioned train coaches by a separate buffet and LCD screens loaded with movies attached to eat seat.

More : Egyptian railway launches 'Top VIP' service on Cairo, Alexandria, Aswan trains - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* World Bank approves US$440 million development fund to develop Egypt’s railways * 
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_ 
Mar 6, 2021

Egypt’s Minister of International Cooperation Rania al-Mashat announced Saturday that the World Bank’s Board of Executive Directors on Friday approved a US$440 million loan to support Egypt’s initiatives to enhance the safety and service quality of the country’s railways.

The Railway Improvement and Safety for Egypt (RISE) total project cost is $681.1 million, including $241.1 million contributed from the Egyptian National Railways (ENR). The project will focus on modernizing the signaling for the Cairo – Giza – Beni Suef segment of the ENR network and supporting the reforms needed to enhance theENR’s performance and competitiveness.

“Today more than ever, there is a great need to develop sustainable infrastructure. Redefining smarter transportation solutions improves safety, enhances mobility, safeguards the environment and strengthens job creation and economic growth,” Mashat said. 

More : World Bank approves US$440 million development fund to develop Egypt's railways - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Thirty-two dead, 66 injured in Sohag train collision *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
March 26, 2021

The Egyptian Ministry of Health announced the death of 32 people and the injury of 66 others in a train accident near Sohag on Friday.

A train heading to Cairo from Aswan rear-ended a passenger train that had stopped at Tahta in Sohag, causing three vehicles to derail and injuring a number of passengers, Nashat Fouad, a member of the House of Representatives from the Tahta district in Sohag Governorate, said.

Fouad added, in exclusive statements to CNN Arabia, that ambulances are currently transporting the injured and a number of officials at the site of the accident, including the Director of Security for the Sohag Governorate.

More : Thirty-two dead, 66 injured in Sohag train collision - Egypt Independent


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

That, plus the Suez Canal accident, make it not the best week for Egypt...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Eight workers detained pending investigation into Sohag train collision *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
March 29, 2021

Egypt’s top prosecutor ordered the detention of the drivers, driving assistants four other officials involved in the Friday Sohag train collision.

A train heading to Cairo from Aswan rear-ended a passenger train that had stopped at Tahta in Sohag causing three coaches to derail. According to the public prosecution’s statement, 18 people were killed and 200 others including children were injured.

Dozens of equipped ambulances were dispatched to transport the injured people to Sohag General Hospital, Sohag Educational Hospital, Tahta Hospital and Maragha Hospital.

Scattered body parts were found in the scene of the accident.

Prosecutors listened to the testimony of 133 survivors, many of them at hospitals in Sohag and Assiut. Prosecutors also listened to ten officials at the National Railway Authority and three policemen who were assigned to secure the two trains, beside other workers. 

More : Eight workers detained pending investigation into Sohag train collision - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egypt fires top railway official after deadly train crashes *
Apr 20, 2021
_Excerpt_ 

CAIRO (AP) — Egypt’s transportation minister on Tuesday said he sacked the country’s top railway official, following three train accidents in less than a month that left more than 40 people dead and over 350 injured.

The firing of Asharf Raslan, head of the railway authority, was part of a wide ranging overhaul of the rundown railway system’s leadership amid public outcry over repeated train crashes.

Raslan, who headed the railway authority since July 2018, was replaced Mustafa Abuel-Makarm, the office of Transportation Minister Kamal el-Wazir said in a statement.

The changes included the main departments of the railway authority that manages train traffic in the Arab world’s most populous country.

The overhaul was designed to “inject a number of competent professionals” amid efforts to upgrade the poorly-maintained network.

More : Egypt fires top railway official after deadly train crashes


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

Russia's TMX manufacturer: another batch of 28 passenger cars has arrived at the port of Alexandria, bringing the total number of delivered rolling stock to 381.

The 1 billion Euros contract between Egypt Railways and TMX stipulates 1300 passenger cars to be produced and delivered to Egypt overall.
























Source: 28 пассажирских вагонов прибыли в порт Александрии... | ТРАНСМАШХОЛДИНГ | VK


----------



## Sallonian (Jun 9, 2017)

When will Egypt High Speed Rail break ground?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Egypt to sign contract for longest railway line over Lake Nasser with Sudan: Minister*
June 12, 2021
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_ 

Egyptian Transport Minister Kamel al-Wazir announced Saturday a contract will soon be signed with Sudan to construct the longest suspension bridge over Lake Nasser at a length of six km for railway travel between Egypt and Sudan.

During his participation in the first edition of Integration for Growth Forum in Africa, Wazir said that all studies related to the railway connection project with Sudan have been completed.

A contract for this project will be signed with one of the international companies specialized in this field, as this line passes from Aswan to Lake Nasser to Wadi Halfa in Sudan.

More : Egypt to sign contract for longest railway line over Lake Nasser with Sudan: Minister - Egypt Independent


----------



## Kemayoran (Aug 11, 2013)

hkskyline said:


> *Egypt to sign contract for longest railway line over Lake Nasser with Sudan: Minister*
> June 12, 2021
> Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
> 
> ...


This is very exciting news and will open up a lot of economic development for Egypt and Sudan and help to bring the two countries closer together.


----------



## Sallonian (Jun 9, 2017)

When is construction expected to be commenced?


----------



## Kemayoran (Aug 11, 2013)

Sallonian said:


> When is construction expected to be commenced?


This is a great question. I hope that we get the answer soon.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

here is a map of the future railway from the German "Spiegel" publication


















Egypt Picks Europe Over China: High-Speed Rail To Connect Red Sea and Mediterranean


A consortium led by Germany’s Siemens has been awarded a contract to build a high-speed rail network in the Middle East. The deal is good for Egypt, Germany and Europe – and it shows that the West can still compete against China.




www.spiegel.de


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

*Egypt’s Ambitious 1800 KM High Speed Railway Project Takes-off*


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*First Spanish Talgo train to arrive in Egypt by mid-February*
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Jan 27, 2022

Egyptian Transport Minister Kamel al-Wazir held an extensive meeting, on Thursday, with the delegation of the Spanish international company Talgo, headed by Gonzalo Fernández – CEO of the company, to discuss the timeline for supplying seven trains.

The delegation said that the first train would be shipped during the first half of February, provided that the schedule for shipping other trains would be compressed successively.

The company’s delegation confirmed that Talgo gives the project to supply railway trains contracted with Egypt the first priority among the various projects that the company is implementing.

More : First Spanish Talgo train to arrive in Egypt by mid-February - Egypt Independent


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

On which lines will be these new Talgo Trains put in service?Any pictures of them?Thanks....


----------



## jovibo (Jul 18, 2008)

Transfer of Talgo train to Valencia port for its subsequent shipment to Egypt.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=372767161126072


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egypt receives 1st Talgo train from Spain at Alexandria port*
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Mar 28, 2022

The Alexandria port on Monday received the first of the Spanish Talgo express trains, manufactured in Spain for Egypt, as part of a plan to supply seven trains from the company for the Egyptian National Railways.

The Talgo train consists of 14 coaches, including five first class, eight second class and a buffet coach.

The company is scheduled to supply seven trains, six trains contracted between ENR and Talgo, and a train that the company will supply as a gift to Egypt.

More including photos : Photos: Egypt receives 1st Talgo train from Spain at Alexandria port - Egypt Independent


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Photos: Egypt starts trial operation of Spanish luxurious Talgo trains from Cairo to Alex. - Egypt Independent


The Egyptian Ministry of Transport announced starting the trial operation without passengers of the first Spanish luxury train, Talgo, on the Cairo-Alexandria line. The second trial without passengers will be on the Cairo-Aswan line. Egypt plans to supply seven Talgo trains from the Spanish...




egyptindependent.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Egypt will start collecting train ticket prices in US dollars from foreigners starting January *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Dec 28, 2022 

The Egyptian Transport Minister Kamel al-Wazir announced that the Egyptian National Railway authority (ENR) will start collecting train tickets’ prices in US dollars and euros for foreigners, starting January 2023.

During a phone-in with TV host Amr Adib on his show “al-Hekaya” (The Story), on MBC Masr, on Saturday, Wazir explained that cooperation was made with an Egyptian bank to make available train reservations in US dollars and euros for all foreigners.

More : Egypt will start collecting train ticket prices in US dollars from foreigners starting January - Egypt Independent


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Source. 
Estrategia empresarial.net


----------

